# Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln



## echoplex (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe bisher nur heimische Erfahrungen was das Angeln angeht im Bereich Rhein und Seen..Also keine Erfahrungen am Meer.
Allerdings bin ich den kompletten September über in Frankreich zum Fischen und würde mir gern dafür einen neue Rolle kaufen.
Am liebsten eine Salzwasserrolle mit viel Schnurfassung (Brandung!) welche ich allerdings auch in der Heimat zum Wallerfischen benutzen kann.
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich bisher folgende Ruten:

- Shimano Biomaster XSB 8000

- Shimano Saragosa SW 6000

Hat jemand mit einer der beiden Erfahrungen?
Und wofür steht überhaupt XSB? SW steht ja wohl klar für Saltwater..
Man kann wohl bestimmt nicht von besser und schlechter reden aber zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten oder gibt es noch etwas ganz anderes was ich mir anschauen sollte.

Ich danke im Voraus.

:m


----------



## echoplex (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Hab noch zusätzlich die Shimano Baitcaster 12000 OC ins Auge gefasst.. ist gerade mein Favourit


----------



## Spocht (6. September 2017)

*Tronixpro Brandungsrolle, kennt die wer?*

Hallo.
Möchte mit dem Brandungsangeln anfangen.
Vom Arctic-Sea-Team hat mir jemand Rollen und Ruten von Tronixpro empfohlen. Kennt die jemand?


----------



## Spocht (6. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Hallo. Warum antwortet niemand?
Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung vom Brandungsangeln aber vom Arctic-Sea-Team hat mir jemand die Rollen und Ruten von Tronix Pro empfohlen. Ist aber auch der Sponsor von denen.


----------



## degl (6. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Hi Spocht,

ich muß das erstmal lesen.....:q

O.K............TronixPro ist schon ne gute "Liga" zum brandeln.........allerdings weis ich jetzt nicht ob die auch "Einsteigerruten" anbieten........mir sind da eher Ruten bekannt, die schon weit vorn liegen und die ICH nur jemand empfehlen würde, der ausreichend Erfahrung im brandeln hat und auch die Ruten dann regelmäßig nutzt #c

Mglw. hast du ja schon genaueres zu den Tronixen 

gruß degl


----------



## Spocht (6. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Ja, die Ruten sind teuer von TronixPro. Aber man kann doch auch ne andere Rute nehmen. Mir geht es jetzt erstmal nur um die Rolle muss ich dazu sagen. Es kommt doch mehr auf die Rolle an als auf die Rute denke ich. Ne Rute für etwa 50€ reicht doch auch erstmal.


----------



## degl (7. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Ach Ja.......aller Anfang ist schwer 

Ne Brandungsrolle sollte mind. 300m= 0,30er Monoschnur fassen und muß ein stabiles Getriebe haben:

https://www.angelsport.de/angelrollen/allroundrollen/4/daiwa-black-widow-25a-angelrolle_0170074.html

Die mal stellvertretend als Beispiel

Bei der Rute, würde ich auf einen Kohlefaseranteil achten, je höher der ist, desto leichter und auch Wurfpräziser sind die "langen Stöcker"....

gruß degl


----------



## Spocht (7. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Ja vielleicht hast du recht degl|kopfkrat
Ich sollte erstmal nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, und erstmal 
erfahrung sammeln. Wenn ich mir dazu noch Dreibein und Zubehör kaufen muss bin ich schnell bei 300€|bigeyes. Oder doch gleich was gescheites?|kopfkrat
Macht es denn Sinn mit nur einer Rute in der Brandung zu angeln?
Für 100€ müsste man doch schon ne gute Combo kriegen.
Hat noch jemand vorschläge für ne Rute/Rolle?

Für alle die sich Angeln kaufen wollen noch einen kleinen Tipp:
Fragt mal bei der Fischereiaufsichtsbehörde nach ob die gebrauchte Angeln verkaufen.
Die haben villt beschlagnahmtes Angelgerät:vik:#6


----------



## Kneuer (12. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Spocht, 

ich stand letztes Jahr um diese Zeit vor genau dem gleichen Problem: Was kauf ich mir nun als Einsteiger zum Brandungsangeln? 

Da ich schon was "ordentliches" haben wollte und keine 30€-Rute aus Glasfaser, die unheimlich dick und schwer ist und die sich kaum werfen lässt, dennoch ein bisschen aufs Geld geschaut hab, bin ich dazu übergegangen, mich nach was gebrauchtem umzuschauen.
Ich bin dann bei etwas älteren Iridium Fire Surf hängen geblieben. Mir liegen die Ruten ganz gut. Sie sind nicht zu schnell, sodass ich sie als Anfänger nicht aufladen könnte und haben dennoch ein ganz ordentliches Rückgrat, damit ich auch auf meine Wurfweiten komme.

Bei den Rollen hab ich noch mehr geknausert. Ich hatte auf meinen Karpfenruten ohnehin 2 Weitwurfrollen: Okuma Spector St-60. Die mussten halt mit an die Ostsee und haben sich da auch ganz gut geschlagen.

Am geizigsten war ich bei der Schnur: Da ist einfach die 35er Mono vom Karpfenfischen drauf geblieben. Auf den Ersatzspulen war eine 45er, die ich auch für den Fall eingepackt hab, dass Kraut im Wasser treibt.

Mit den Combos war ich dann nichtmal so schlecht aufgestellt und auch Angelnachbarn, die schon länger in der Brandung fischten, hatten nichts auszusetzen, außer an der Schnur...

Mein Tipp also: Schau mal bei diversen Kleinanzeigemärkten oder in der E-Bucht nach gebrauchten Brandungsruten. Dann lies dich zu den entsprechenden Ruten ein wenig ein oder frag nach Erfahrungen anderer Angler.
Bei den Rollen gibts immer wieder gute Angebote. Degl hat da schon was tolles vorgestellt. Aber auch da kann man manchmal gebraucht tolle Schnäppchen machen. Stichworte: Weitwurfrollen von Okuma (z.B. Spector), Daiwa Emblem XT oder Ryobi Proskyer. Ich hab wie gesagt die Spector und find sie immernoch toll. Auch meine Emblem XT geb ich nimmer her. Die Proskyer fischt ein Freund auf Karpfen... Tolle Rolle für wenig Geld und das Beste: Man bekommt günstige Ersatzspulen dafür...

Edit:
Ich hab grad mal bissl gestöbert: Beim Kleinanzeigenportal von der E-Bucht stehen 2 Emblem XT für 140€ bzw. 100€ drin und 2 Emblem ST (günstigere Variante) für 85€.
Bei den Brandungsruten sind 2 Zebco Hi Power für 85€ und 2 Sänger Brandungsruten für 100€ drin.

Für den Einstieg findet man also schon was gebrauchtes.


----------



## Baum1309 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Hi,

 ich war vor ein paar Jahren, wie jeder Brandungsangler in seiner Anfangszeit vor dem gleichen Problem.

 Hatte mir dann von Balzer das "Standartdreibein" gekauft und als Brandungsrute die Aquantic Power Surf von Sänger gekauft (allerdings ist bei der 420cm variante der Abstand zwischen Rollenhalter und Griff recht kurz für jemanden mit 180cm). Als 2 Rute nutzte ich für den Anfang eine Heavy-Feederrute. Mit der kommst bei ruhigen Wind und ohne Kraut gut zurecht. Wenn dir das Brandungsangeln Spaß macht, wirst du dir früher oder später bessere Ruten zulegen.

 Als Rolle nutze ich auch die Ryobi Proskyer Nose Alu.
 Die bekommst immer mal wieder für 80€ mit einer Ersatzrolle.
 Dann viel Erfolg und willkommen in der Brandung


----------



## doc040 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Specht, Pn


----------



## Spocht (28. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Meinst du diese Rolle hier:http://www.fishingtackle24.de/ryobi...MIrKb-zcfH1gIV0YeyCh0sgA3eEAQYAyABEgKtSfD_BwE


----------



## Baum1309 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Ja genau diese


----------



## Spocht (30. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Macht die Combi sinn?
*Spro Cast Force Reel 3+1Bb Alu *

*Cormoran Bull Fighter Heavy Feeder 3+3tlg. 50-150g 3.90m*

https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-cast-force-reel-3-1bb-alu--rp0253


https://www.angelplatz.de/cormoran-bull-fighter-heavy-feeder-3-3tlg-50-150g-3-90m--ac0738

Oder ist die Rolle Überdimensioniert an so einer dünnen Feederrute?
Habe auch nicht so viel Kohle. Möchte halt in der Warnow und ab und zu mal in der Brandung angeln. Villt. kauf ich mir dann irgendwann nochmal ne vernünftige Brandungsrute aber erstmal reicht etwas günstigeres.


----------



## buttweisser (30. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Die Rute geht nur bei ruhigem Wetter ohne Seegras im Wasser. Bei auflandigen Winden wird oft Seegras angespült. Beim Einholen hängt das Zeug dann in der Schnur und verstopft die kleinen Ringe der Feederrute.


----------



## Meefo 46 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Moin .

Für Brandungsruten schau doch mal  hier https://www.angelsport.de/index.php...randungsruten&listorderby=Price&listorder=asc. 

fängt bei 20 € an zum anfang reicht das und ob Tele oder 3 teilig 

kannst du selbst entscheiden.

Nur mal als option.


Gruss Jochen


----------



## Spocht (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Es gibt auch noch die Ryobi Proskyer Surf habe ich gerade gesehen. Warum soll ich nicht die für die Brandung nehmen? Oder ist die zu übertrieben groß?
Reicht eine 35er Schnur oder kann man für die Ryobi Proskyer Pro auch stärkere Schnur nehmen oder sollte man eher wie angegeben 35er nehmen.Sollte man auch die Schnurstärke nehmen die angegeben ist oder spielt das keine rolle?


----------



## SpinningFly (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Hey Echoplex,

wenn du in die Brandung willst und / oder dicken lappen leiern willst solltet da schon etwas robustes her und für Salz geeignet....dazu könnte ich dir vorschlagen dir mal die Rollen von "Penn" anzuschauen. Laufen super, sind robust, gibt es in Salziger Ausführung und Waller könnte damit vll auch beackert werden.

==> hier ist mal die Surfmaster2 verlinkt.

Viel Spaß in Frankreich und eine schöne Zeit

Gruß 
SpinningFly


----------



## Spocht (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

So, ich habe mir jetzt die Ryobi gegönnt und eine Daiwa Sensor Surf 4,20m.
Aber der Tip mit dem Askari Shop war ein Scherz, oder? 
Was kostet eigentlich eine vernünftige Schnur fürs Brandungsangeln. 
0,35er reicht, ne? So wie auf der Rolle angegeben 0,35-260m.
Braucht man unbedingt ne Schlagschnur? Wenn, dann würde ich ne Keulenschnur nehmen.
Die Keulenschnur muss am Ende dicker sein und an der Verbindung zur Hauptschnur die gleiche Stärke haben, richtig?#q#c 100 Fragen.|bla:

Noch eine Frage zu der Montage.
Ich will das Durchlauf-Brandungsvorfach (Bild  8) nehmen: http://elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/PerfektAngeln/brandungsmontagen/brandungsvorfach.htm
Ist glaube ich am einfachsten für'n Anfänger. Aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass das funktioniert. 
Ich habe das mal getestet und das Blei auf den Fussboden knallen lassen, aber der Haken hat sich nicht von dem Clip gelöstet. 
Macht man unter den Weifwurf- Clip lieber noch einen Knoten, damit sich das Teil nicht verschieben kann?


----------



## Aalbubi (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Ich bin zwar absoluter Neuling in Sachen Brandungsangeln, will aber mein Halbwissen weitergeben.

Wenn die Montage auf die Wasseroberfläche prallt, sackt das System in sich zusammen.Kannst ja ruhig nochmal von einer etwas höheren Distanz probieren. Dabei sollte sich der Haken hoffentlich lösen. Ich würde einen Stopperknoten oder eine Klemmhülse befestigen. Ich bin auch in letzter Zeit ein wenig am Montage-Basteln gewesen und hoffe, das meine Montagen gut funktionieren werden. 

Zur Schnur: Ich habe schon des öfteren gelesen, das 0,28mm-0,30 mm Mono + Schlagschnur verwendet wird. Ich selber benutze  0,17er Geflecht+20m 0,55 Schlagschnur. Ich konnte beim Üben sehr schnell bei starkem Seitenwind 90m damit werfen. Sinn und Zweck der verjüngten Schnur ist ein kleinerer Knoten, denke ich. An einem kleinen Knoten bleibt weniger Kraut hängen und der flutscht besser durch die Ringe beim werfen. Wenn ich aber schon nach dem 6 Wurf 90m geworfen habe, relativiert sich das aus meiner Sicht mit der Keulenschnur schnell. Vorsicht, bin kein Experte!

Schlagschnur muss man benutzen, wenn man Bleie ab 150g durchzieht oder auch Muscheln etc. im Wasser sind. Ich habe bei 3 kurzen Ansitzen mit der Karpfenrute bei ruhigem Wetter an der Brandung so viele Montagen verloren, dass ich mir  2 Gussformen  gekauft habe. Nun habe ich mir einen kleinen Vorrat an Krallenbleien und Grip-Bleien gegossen.

Bestimmt wird noch ein Experte seine Erfahrung mit uns teilen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*

Moin,

Ich habe mir 2 ryobi Proskyer pro  bestellt, und bin ......Sagen wir mal nicht enttäuscht.

Der Preis ist okay,  wenn man bedenkt, daß zwei Ersatzspulen in Alu beigelegt sind.

Aber waß zum Teufel soll der Kunststoff unter der Spulen bewirken?

Ich überlege,  ob ich sie mir als pick-Up umbauen,  da klappt kein Bügel mehr zurück und der Rückstellmechanismus ist ohnehin rustikal.

Ich habe nun 25 Jahre nicht mehr in der Brandung geangelt und habe jetzt wieder richtig Bock.


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*



Testudo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Aber waß zum Teufel soll der Kunststoff unter der Spulen bewirken?



Mensch Meier 

Damit deine Schnur nicht versehentlich unter die Spule rutschen kann und es dann beim Werfen einen lauten Knall gibt und du dadurch eine neue Bestweite aufstellst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Brandungsangeln*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Mensch Meier
> 
> Damit deine Schnur nicht versehentlich unter die Spule rutschen kann und es dann beim Werfen einen lauten Knall gibt und du dadurch eine neue Bestweite aufstellst.



Ja, ist plausibel, zumal auch sehr viel Platz zwischen Spulen und Achse ist.


----------

